# Bobcat 435?



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

After a fairly severe breakdown with my 334 bobcat I am considering a much newer and bigger 435ZHS Bobcat..... Anyone have anything good (or bad) to throw out there??? Thanks!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have owned 3 of these.

The first one was great liked it very much a real work horse.
The second was a lemon, slow and weak compared with the first one.
The third one has been a jewel, good power, good speed, I am very happy with it.

I can get into and do things in close quarters with these 0 turns that you can not do with the conventional type excavators.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Tom.... Anyone wanna hazard a guess as to fair pricing on a 400 hour machine?


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Tom :clap::thumbup::notworthy

400 hours is nothing, the price wont be that far away from new(unless it was a repo). What type of work was it on? Year of mfg? Who did the service? More details please.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

400 hours on rental.... Has been maintained by the dealership, doesnt look to have been abused at all, cosmetically its a 9+ Not sure of the year of manufacture but this dealership generally turns their rentals out after a year, maybe a bit more.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

How much are they asking?

I am guessing it should be in the high 30's or low 40's depending on how it is equipped.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, what are they asking. The reason it looks nice is because the renters do not have it long enough to destroy it, and some renters dont beat on it for fear of having to buy it.

Tom, what were you doing in that alley??


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Tom, what were you doing in that alley??


Addition to a row house in Georgetown, Washington DC.

Top pic is from the back yard and is where most of the work was done.

The bottom pic is how it finished from the front

There was a little more to it, but you can get an idea of how much fun that one was.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

impressive


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks great Tom... Attention to detail. I've decided to hold off on purchasing for now. The repair was priced vary fairly and the salesman I deal with is expecting more and better finance programs to come around at the end of the year/beginning of next year. This year they had about 11K worth of programs on the 435 sized machines so I will just wait it out for a bit and see what comes along....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck with it Paul, let us know when and what you get.


----------

